

Samsung Fooling customers by writing 6Gb RAM instead of 768MB  - techaddict009
http://www.samsung.com/my/consumer/mobile-devices/smartphone/android-os/GT-S7560UWAXME

======
vlad
I like Samsung products, so I'm a bit surprised here.

Every page (including the one for Specifications) mentions the phone has 4 GB
of "ROM" (read-only memory). Maybe the marketing person meant to say RAM
instead of RAM, but if the phone does indeed have a tiny amount of RAM, then
it's certainly a 'creative' way to confuse consumers.

Also interesting is a big image found on several pages stating the phone has 6
GB RAM, which is pretty unambiguous. But why not state this in the specs then?
If this is actually a 'creative' way of writing 6 Gb RAM, then the phone has
less than 800 Megabytes of RAM. That would explain why there's no mention of
RAM on the Specifications page. :) Maybe there are more 'creative' ways to
explain technology on that page?

------
Robby2012
I can't believe Samsung is trying to cheat people like this. It is really mean
and miserable to play around talking in bits instead of bytes to trick
customers.

~~~
zebra
I think that this is just an error. (Maybe) There is no phone on this earth
with 6GB RAM

~~~
Robby2012
It doesn't say 6GB of RAM, it says 6Gb which is not the same, one stands for
Gigabits and the other for Gigabytes;

1 Gigabyte = 8 Gigabits // 6 Gbits = 768 Megabytes

------
tuananh
Never seen any manufacturer use 'Gb' for RAM instead of 'GB'. It's probably
Samsung's intention.

------
ch4ch4
Probably just a case of careless copypasta-ing by a clueless marketing guy.

~~~
jbigelow76
It's in both the image and spec table, making carelessness seem less likely to
me, but you never know.

------
cjfont
I don't see it?

~~~
doe88
Likewise I didn't see it at first but it's on the image from the linked page
[http://www.samsung.com/my/consumer-
images/product/smartphone...](http://www.samsung.com/my/consumer-
images/product/smartphone/2013/GT-S7560UWAXME/features/GT-S7560UWAXME-77-0.jpg)

------
polemic
Also: "ROM"?

~~~
cjfont
Nah, that one is fine.

------
MaysonL
That should be Gb in the title, not GB.

~~~
Jugurtha
Traditionally a 'b' stands for bit, while a 'B' stands for Byte (8 bits).

Also traditionally, Bytes (kilobytes, megabytes, gigabytes) are used when it
is about storage (RAM, FDD, HDD or other), whereas when they talk about
_bandwidth_ or 'speed' (notice I put the '') , they talk in bits (gigabits per
second, etc).

So no, I don't think it should be Gb in the title. GB is fine, since it's
talking about RAM.

~~~
dsuth
Read the link. Samsung is claiming that the phone has '6Gb', right next to
stating it has '4GB' of ROM. In reality the phone has 768MB of RAM.

Not cool.

~~~
Jugurtha
I've seen the link. My comment wasn't about it. It was about what I commented
about (comment-above).

And sure it's not cool. I've seen non-genuine thumb-drives have false capacity
written on them, but coming from Samsung .. It's weird.

~~~
eurleif
>I've seen the link. My comment wasn't about it. It was about what I commented
about (comment-above).

The comment was quoting the link...

~~~
Jugurtha
I stand corrected. Image is the testimony. Submitter is the court clerk who
corrected misspelling in his transcripts for the sake of grammar. Commenter
corrected the transcript to include misspelling for the sake of authenticity.
I corrected commenter's version for the sake of grammar thinking he agreed
with image grammatically while he was talking authenticity. Either ways, I
stand corrected.

~~~
techaddict009
You are confusing me now !!

~~~
Jugurtha
We don't want that ! I just got my nerd analytical side out. Can be scary, but
it doesn't bite :)

